# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Cleopatra's Wood Giveaway . . . .



## Kevin

Cleo was helping me mill today and like she always does, she guarded a piece of ground the size of her snoozing body. No one stole it so I know she is an effective guard dog. When she woke up, she walked over to the pile of milled shorts and carried one over to the front yard and stood watch over it. Here is what she said . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Cleos_giveaway1_zps45fcbdd7.jpg

. . . . you can see how awful serious she was. But I screwed up. I agreed to type all the details (she is not very good at the typing stuff) and in doing so I said that the winner had to do this and had to do that, and she got pissed. She said and I quote:

_What kind of "giveaway" has all these conditions? That's not a giveaway! It's like giving me a bone and saying I can lick it but I can't chew it!
_


So, I said how about this. How about we say that whomever makes the 177th post in this thread (*number 177*) gets the wood. No conditions. They can use it for profit, give it away, burn it, whatever. When I said that, she flipped the block of wood over to show the other sides and said . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Cleos_giveaway2_zps4c6060f3.jpg

She really is a generous gal. So here are the rules:

There are no rules. If you have the dedication to make the next 175 posts in order to have the number show 177, then you win (I think I did that math right). 

Good luck. 

P.S. This is an awesome block of wood. I am about to seal it right now . . . . .


----------



## Mike1950

nice wood!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950

I think you or the dog drooled on it though


----------



## Sprung

Oooooooh, very nice!

1 down, 175 to go...

(Ok, I won't spam the forum, but am aiming for magical #177!)


----------



## SENC

:no dice. more please:


----------



## SDB777

Your pup is cute!


Scott (tagline is gonna get a work out) B


----------



## SENC

:dash2::no dice. more please:


----------



## SENC




----------



## Kevin

I am four . . . hear me roar . . . in numbers too big to ignore . . . .


----------



## SENC

:wacko1:


----------



## SENC




----------



## SENC




----------



## SDB777

Mine just sleeps inside!



Scott (drools a lot when I eat) B


----------



## SENC




----------



## SENC




----------



## kazuma78

Ive got nothing going on for the next half hour  no catches? I can type numbers 1 to 177 in 177 different posts


----------



## SENC




----------



## Kevin

LMAO of I was typing "I am four" and it turned out to be number 10!
 
:rotflmao3:


----------



## kazuma78

Senc is tryin to beat me to it!


----------



## SDB777

Is this away just to run up the post count.....



Scott (psst, someone else will win) B


----------



## SENC

Durn, this is tiring. I give up.


----------



## kazuma78

or i can let someone else do the work for me! haha


----------



## SDB777

Who named your pup?




Scott (I need a hole in my head) B


----------



## kazuma78

:no dice. more please:


----------



## kazuma78

:dash2:


----------



## kazuma78




----------



## SDB777

Why 177?



Scott (my post count is exploding) B


----------



## kazuma78

:wacko1:


----------



## kazuma78

I am avoiding going on a run with this thread. 3 miles doesnt sound very appealing right now :dash2:


----------



## kazuma78




----------



## kazuma78




----------



## kazuma78




----------



## SENC

kazuma78 said:


> I am avoiding going on a run with this thread. 3 miles doesnt sound very appealing right now :dash2:



Go ahead. We'll wait for you. I promise!


----------



## kazuma78

oh my gosh this will take an eternity and with my luck ill get to post 176 and my internet will freeze letting someone else swoop in for the prize


----------



## SENC

Everyone: no posts until Kaz gets back from his run!


----------



## Kevin

I knew this would flush the lurkers . . . .


----------



## Kevin

I hope everyone knows Cleopatra is not included! 

We need a Cleo smiley . . . .


----------



## kazuma78

aww man I want to procrastinate for alittle bit. I just finished with some pushups and situps


----------



## ButchC

I'm going to assume this is one of those tests that tells you to read the entire set of steps and by the fourth step you realize you'll never have time to grt to the end of the list....

So anyways...

This is post number #177.

I win. Please send my well guarded wood soon

Butch


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> aww man I want to procrastinate for alittle bit. I just finished with some pushups and situps



Stop wasting your time on such folly.


----------



## kazuma78

I think I like the dog best anyways, Lynne said she doesnt want a german shepard but I really like them. Im a fan of bigger dogs


----------



## SDB777

Whats a pushup?




Scott (is that a new beer) B


----------



## SDB777

Is there a prize for being a 'postwhore'?



Scott (I want that one) B


----------



## kazuma78

unfortunately I would rather not do them but the big green machine says I have to stay in some semblance of shape, especially since I am in charge of soldiers haha that whole leading by example thing.


----------



## kazuma78

man goslin is quick to the keyboard


----------



## SDB777

Don't feed the dog baked beans....



Scott (don't ask how I know that) B


----------



## kazuma78

almost 1/3 of the way there!


----------



## kazuma78

come on papa needs a FBE blank for a lidded box!


----------



## kazuma78

need


----------



## SDB777

I'll be cutting trees all week, can't have any of them!



Scott (stupid job) B


----------



## kazuma78

FBE


----------



## kazuma78

to


----------



## kazuma78

impress


----------



## SDB777

Kaz ain't gonna run.....hehehe!




Scott (running will get you hit by a car) B


----------



## kazuma78

new


----------



## kazuma78

woodworking


----------



## SDB777

Why is this taking so long?



Scott (my post count is low still) B


----------



## kazuma78

getting hit by a car might be less painful




Kazuma (runnung sucks) 78


----------



## kazuma78

comeon internet


----------



## kazuma78

dont


----------



## kazuma78

fail


----------



## Kevin

kazuma78 said:


> I think I like the dog best anyways, Lynne said she doesnt want a german shepard but I really like them. Im a fan of bigger dogs



Cleo is not a German Shepherd. She is a Shiloh Shepherd. She just said you cannot win for assigning her to an inferior breed. Sorry dude. :i_dunno:


----------



## kazuma78

me


----------



## kazuma78

now


----------



## SDB777

Does your pup sit-n-spin on the rug?





Scott (gotta know...inquiring minds and all) B


----------



## kazuma78

whats a shiloh shepard? I have never heard of that breed


----------



## kazuma78

and can I really not win :(


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like the dog best anyways, Lynne said she doesnt want a german shepard but I really like them. Im a fan of bigger dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleo is not a German Shepherd. She is a Shiloh Shepherd. She just said you cannot win for assigning her to an inferior breed. Sorry dude. :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


You shouldn't have told him until he ran his post count up a bit more!


----------



## kazuma78

come on Cleo, excuse the misconception!


----------



## ButchC

I don't think you guys saw my post. I won already. You can stop now.


----------



## kazuma78

aww man only 100 left now!


----------



## SDB777

If I did half the stuff my dog did....I'd be in big trouble!




Scott (wife won't let me wipe on the carpet) B


----------



## kazuma78

Scott ur tags always entertain me, sometimes more than the posts


----------



## kazuma78

almost


----------



## SDB777

Wife's gotta make 30 bottle stoppers....hehe!




Scott (I'll watch her) B


----------



## kazuma78

a


----------



## kazuma78

third


----------



## kazuma78

of


----------



## kazuma78

the


----------



## kazuma78

way


----------



## kazuma78

there


----------



## SDB777

kazuma78 said:


> Scott ur tags always entertain me, sometimes more than the posts



Distraction wins the game!




Scott (there is a skidmark on the rug) B


----------



## kazuma78

maybe I should wait until everyones asleep to finish this thing


----------



## kazuma78

this


----------



## kazuma78

is


----------



## kazuma78

exausting


----------



## SDB777

Do I get a new toaster for 300 posts?





Scott (I like toast) B


----------



## Kevin

SDB777 said:


> If I did half the stuff my dog did....I'd be in big trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (wife won't let me wipe on the carpet) B



:rotflmao3:


----------



## SENC

kazuma78 said:


> maybe I should wait until everyones asleep to finish this thing



ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## kazuma78

:)


----------



## SDB777

Is this 100?




Scott (probably too slow) B


----------



## kazuma78

gettin there


----------



## kazuma78

1


----------



## kazuma78

2


----------



## kazuma78

3


----------



## kazuma78

4


----------



## kazuma78

5


----------



## kazuma78

6


----------



## Kevin

What happens if I am #177?


----------



## kazuma78

7


----------



## ButchC

177


----------



## SDB777

I gotta make potty, but I'm scared to leave my computer......





Scott (I just wet my self to win this) B


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> What happens if I am #177?



you double down to 354 posts and a 2nd block of wood


----------



## SDB777

Kevin said:


> What happens if I am #177?



We have to start over....




Scott (just saying) B


----------



## kazuma78

354


----------



## ButchC

Kevin said:


> What happens if I am #177?



Butterfly effect. Alternate reality where you are a potter in san diego.


----------



## kazuma78

double down!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Never mind. Cleo just bit my thigh and said we are not eligible. :dash2:

I wish like hell she couldn't read. I wish even more she could type. Makes me do all her dirty work. Grrrr.. . . . . .


----------



## kazuma78

178


----------



## SDB777

Who many people are waiting in the background on this topic......gotta know?





Scott (pass the TP) B


----------



## kazuma78

746


----------



## kazuma78

probably the whole forum


----------



## kazuma78

345


----------



## Kevin

I bet whoever wins won't lose.


----------



## kazuma78

999


----------



## kazuma78

888


----------



## kazuma78

777


----------



## kazuma78

.357


----------



## SDB777

If you pull the dogs finger....what happens?




Scott (hmmmm, I'm waiting for the answer) B


----------



## kazuma78

gettin closer


----------



## ButchC

Bottom of the thread only shows a few of us browsing this thread.


----------



## kazuma78

555


----------



## kazuma78

333


----------



## kazuma78

98873284657428954938573428957892572


----------



## ButchC

Broncos gonna win??


----------



## SDB777

Why are the Weather Channel girls so 'hot' tonight?




Scott (I'll ask my wife) B


----------



## Kevin

This is the most fun I have had since I logged this stuff out yesterday. I think we have a new giveaway model. This is LOADS of fun!!!!!


----------



## kazuma78

8348347


----------



## kazuma78

close


----------



## ButchC

867-530ni e ine


----------



## kazuma78

234567876543


----------



## SDB777

Bad idea....I'm gonna have to type with just my thumbs....





Scott (no sense of humor) B


----------



## kazuma78

jgyjugfbwhjbfkjbgfkj


----------



## Sprung

Umm, Hi.


----------



## kazuma78

ima run out of things to post


----------



## kazuma78

34683473


----------



## kazuma78

8356385748


----------



## kazuma78

whfkher


----------



## Sprung

I walked away for a bit and came back to 140-some posts!


----------



## kazuma78

wdkfjbheriueiuof


----------



## kazuma78

wrkjbffkjgnkjn


----------



## Sprung

1


----------



## Sprung

2


----------



## Sprung

3


----------



## kazuma78

wruhfgiu


----------



## Sprung

4


----------



## SDB777

kazuma78 said:


> jgyjugfbwhjbfkjbgfkj



What did you say?




Scott (I got hit in the head) B


----------



## kazuma78

fskgnfgnrio


----------



## kazuma78

ndfjndfognoi


----------



## Sprung

47


----------



## kazuma78

fsjndfiuon


----------



## Sprung

2345


----------



## kazuma78

kdfjvfjgn


----------



## Kevin

Kevin said:


> This is the most fun I have had since I logged this stuff out yesterday. I think we have a new giveaway model. This is LOADS of fun!!!!!



And it will be over and done with before 99% of the members even knew what happened. That Cleo is one smart gal.


----------



## kazuma78

ldfnv


----------



## Sprung

2315521


----------



## kazuma78

vjn


----------



## SDB777

Oops!


Scott (I lose) B


----------



## Sprung

3214


----------



## kazuma78

v


----------



## ButchC

I like soup


----------



## kazuma78

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DKMD

I'm on and off here pretty regularly, and I couldn't figure out how I hadn't seen a giveaway thread with 13 or 14 pages of responses... Then I read the first post!:morning2:


----------



## SDB777

Poopy pie!




Scott (this was fun) B


----------



## kazuma78

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kazuma78

I think that might have made my heart beat faster then my run will


----------



## ButchC

We should only use those powers for good.


----------



## Sprung

Hold it! I think I just won me some world class FBE! Woohoo! :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig: :irishjig:


----------



## SDB777

Y'all are too funny!




Scott (back to the Weather Channel) B


----------



## kazuma78

next time it should be a more challenging number like 1795


----------



## Kevin

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

Congrats Matt! Couldn't have been a better guy. Cleo says you are getting a bouns. 

Thanks all for playing. You will get yours too eventually.


----------



## SENC

Congrats, Sprung! Glad I happened in when I did... this was fun to watch!


----------



## SDB777

goslin99 said:


> I'm gonna have to do this!



What? They have clothes on.....The Weather Channel girl!





Scott (let's talk about my wood) B


----------



## woodtickgreg

That was the fastest I have ever seen a thread grow to 19 pages. :lolol:


----------



## kazuma78

Kevin said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Congrats Matt! Couldn't have been a better guy. Cleo says you are getting a bouns.
> 
> Thanks all for playing. You will get yours too eventually.



I agree with you Kevin! Glad to see it go to him. Maybe ill got some of that infamous FBE out of you one day


----------



## SDB777

Why stop?




Scott (my dog is looking at me now) B


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> I'm on and off here pretty regularly, and I couldn't figure out how I hadn't seen a giveaway thread with 13 or 14 pages of responses... Then I read the first post!:morning2:



Scan through it, Doc... there is some humorous stuff buried in this thread.


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Congrats Matt! Couldn't have been a better guy. Cleo says you are getting a bouns.
> 
> Thanks all for playing. You will get yours too eventually.



Thank you, Kevin!  

I'm going to have to go back and peruse the rest of the thread. Sounds like it was a fun one!

After my first post at the beginning, my wife called me out of quarantine to check on dinner for her. It appears that I made it back just in time!


----------



## SDB777

Sprung said:


> 3214



What does the 3214 stand for?




Scott (hope it isn't your safe combo) B


----------



## Sprung

SDB777 said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the 3214 stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (hope it isn't your safe combo) B
Click to expand...


I was hitting random number keys on the keyboard cuz I knew it was close.


----------



## SDB777

SENC said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on and off here pretty regularly, and I couldn't figure out how I hadn't seen a giveaway thread with 13 or 14 pages of responses... Then I read the first post!:morning2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scan through it, Doc... there is some humorous stuff buried in this thread.
Click to expand...


I had absolutely nothing to do with anything anyone is talking about.....



Scott (that's my story, and I am sticking to the carpet) B


----------



## SDB777

Sprung said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the 3214 stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (hope it isn't your safe combo) B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hitting random number keys on the keyboard cuz I knew it was close.
Click to expand...


You sure that isn't the PIN number on your debit card?





Scott (better change it tomorrow) B


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Congrats Matt! Couldn't have been a better guy. Cleo says you are getting a bouns.
> 
> Thanks all for playing. You will get yours too eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kevin!
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and peruse the rest of the thread. Sounds like it was a fun one!
> 
> After my first post at the beginning, my wife called me out of quarantine to check on dinner for her. It appears that I made it back just in time!
Click to expand...


I love it! 

Make something special for your lovely bride with it. That's my suggestion. 

Wait . . . Cleo just told me I should leave it up to you so ignore that.


----------



## Bean_counter

What the hell just happened?


----------



## Sprung

SDB777 said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the 3214 stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (hope it isn't your safe combo) B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hitting random number keys on the keyboard cuz I knew it was close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure that isn't the PIN number on your debit card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (better change it tomorrow) B
Click to expand...


No, it's not. That would be....

Matt (at least smart enough to not share that number  ) S


----------



## Kevin

Bean_counter said:


> What the hell just happened?



The Red Raiders won yesterday. Beat WV Mountaineers. Watched every down. Damn good game. Focus on that.


----------



## kazuma78

I think this might have been one of the most entertaining threads ive seen on here haha the posts really went quick there at the end


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> Congrats Matt! Couldn't have been a better guy. Cleo says you are getting a bouns.
> 
> Thanks all for playing. You will get yours too eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kevin!
> 
> I'm going to have to go back and peruse the rest of the thread. Sounds like it was a fun one!
> 
> After my first post at the beginning, my wife called me out of quarantine to check on dinner for her. It appears that I made it back just in time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Make something special for your lovely bride with it. That's my suggestion.
> 
> Wait . . . Cleo just told me I should leave it up to you so ignore that.
Click to expand...


I've already got a couple something specials I'm going to be making for her in the next couple months (2nd Anniversary, her birthday, and Christmas all coming up) and this FBE looks like it'll make at least one of those items even more special!


----------



## SDB777

kazuma78 said:


> I think this might have been one of the most entertaining threads ive seen on here haha the posts really went quick there at the end



For sheer number of posts...you blew everyone





Scott (*away*, what were you thinking....perverts) B


----------



## DKMD

I think the next giveaway should be one of those clear plastic boxes with the swirling wind inside... Add a dozen chunks of desirable timber and a video camera... Everybody wins... Except the winner!


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> I think the next giveaway should be one of those clear plastic boxes with the swirling wind inside... Add a dozen chunks of desirable timber and a video camera... Everybody wins... Except the winner!



Start it! 

(Although I have no clue what you are talking about) :i_dunno:


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Bean_counter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell just happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Raiders won yesterday. Beat WV Mountaineers. Watched every down. Damn good game. Focus on that.
Click to expand...


Bears team 2 beat East valley 1 yesterday- 11 yr old is floating 7-0 one more game under the lights- maybe 0-8 to 8-0 in one year..........


GREAT thread- man that was fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the next giveaway should be one of those clear plastic boxes with the swirling wind inside... Add a dozen chunks of desirable timber and a video camera... Everybody wins... Except the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start it!
> 
> (Although I have no clue what you are talking about) :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


With chunks of wood instead of money...


----------



## ButchC

Sprung said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the 3214 stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (hope it isn't your safe combo) B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hitting random number keys on the keyboard cuz I knew it was close.
Click to expand...


How'd you get my pin??


----------



## BarbS

That was sort of like being stalled in line and watching a car zoom past in the open left lane, only to nudge in way ahead of you in the line. And then another, then another...


----------



## Sprung

ButchC said:


> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprung said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does the 3214 stand for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (hope it isn't your safe combo) B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hitting random number keys on the keyboard cuz I knew it was close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How'd you get my pin??
Click to expand...


One of the pieces of wood I sent you in our trade was hiding a camera in it. For a fee of money or wood, I won't share the pictures or video it captured...


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> One of the pieces of wood I sent you in our trade was hiding a camera in it. For a fee of money or wood, I won't share the pictures or video it captured...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Sprung

I just went back and read through the whole thread. Some funny stuff! 

Thanks again, Kevin! This was fun!


----------



## Cody Killgore

Somehow I missed this whole thing!!! Bummer.


----------



## DavidDobbs

Cody Killgore said:


> Somehow I missed this whole thing!!! Bummer.



Cody

Join the club I did also. Maybe we were busy working. ......lol

Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg

It was on sunday, look at the time of the first post and last post, it went really fast! It was fun to watch.


----------



## Kevin

Matt, your box has been sitting here for 2 days. This transition has kept me inside the house almost the whole time. I didn't even get out of my PJs and in the shower until 2PM today then ate a sandwich and right back on the phone and computer. I'll get it out tomorrow though.


----------



## Sprung

Kevin, absolutely no worries on my part! If it doesn't make it out tomorrow, no worries either. When it gets here, it gets here. This transition was/is far more important - and thanks for all your work on it (and Mike too).

Besides, whenever it gets here, it's just gonna sit on the shelf and look pretty until I feel confident enough to start cutting up such a beautiful piece of wood.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Kevin, absolutely no worries on my part! If it doesn't make it out tomorrow, no worries either. When it gets here, it gets here. This transition was/is far more important - and thanks for all your work on it (and Mike too).
> 
> Besides, whenever it gets here, it's just gonna sit on the shelf and look pretty until I feel confident enough to start cutting up such a beautiful piece of wood.


Awww you're my boon companion . . . .


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> Awww you're my boon companion . . . .



I don't know what it means to be your "boon companion" - just so long as you're not hitting on me! :confused::eek:o_O:p

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> I don't know what it means to be your "boon companion" - just so long as you're not hitting on me! :confused::eek:o_O:p


I might hit you for saying that, but no I am not going to hit on you, other than hitting on you.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13

See what I get for workin in the yard and spending quality time with my wife....darn woman. :p

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

A box of superb FBE was delivered today! :D Thank you so very much, Kevin!

I didn't get a chance to take any pics. I'm a horrible person, I know... I'll definitely include it in the pics of my Flood of Wood receipts!

Thanks again, Kevin, for such an amazing and superb box of wood! (And Cleo too - wouldn't want her feeling left out, lol!)


----------



## ButchC

I totally forgot that you got this wood also!!


----------



## Kevin

Cleo says you're welcome. She also says your planets really are aligned, and whoever advised you to buy a lotto ticket earlier, deserves half. (so does the guy who built the bridge). :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------

